# Cincinnati Area Guides



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone know of any fly fishing guides in the Cincinnati area? I want to target white bass and/or stripers.


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

No one knows any? That's crazy! I went down a few years ago on a catfish charter and the white bass were everywhere, but his boat wasn't the right kind for fly fishing. There has to be someone!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Others can correct me if I am wrong, but I think majority of the fly fisherman in Cincinnati usually hit tailwaters / creeks. This effectively puts a fishing guide with boat outside the realm of practicality. Unless you consider a kayak or canoe along with a guide a valid vessel. If you are talking about fly fishing on the Ohio river itself or a lake, I am not aware of too many fly fisherman doing that on a boat let alone with a guide. I believe most fly fisherman around the area are pretty much DIY. Not saying it can't be done, just haven't heard of that type of thing in the Cincy area. You may want to check out the following website. This is the Cincinnati club for fly fisherman.
http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another couple members here & myself guide the tributaries for carp, gar, smallmouth, white bass & hybrids. 

Personally I don't have enough time to do it, too busy fishing.  

Prices range from $90 to $175 depending on species & length of trip. 



My advice is save your money & just get out there. If you're talking the Ohio river, befriend somebody with a boat! The rest is easy. I saw at least one member here in the last week asking for someone to hit the rivers in his jet boat huntin' hybrids!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

FYI, there is nowhere better than Brookville lake when the white bass are on. 


Tag Nobbe is your guy, if you call he'll tell you if the white bass are on the jumps. This is when there are literally acres of fish busting the surface all at once. 

Stuff light fly tackle dreams are made of....easy two or three hundred fish day. 



http://www.tagnobbe.com/


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a boat myself, I just don't have the no how! lol. I'm sure if i'm patient enough someone will want to hook up and try for a few. Until then i'll keep practicing my casting. Those rates your quoted seem pretty fair, and with Cincy being only an hour away let me know if you or someone you know get some free time. Thanks!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MrGreen740 said:


> I have a boat myself, I just don't have the no how! lol. I'm sure if i'm patient enough someone will want to hook up and try for a few. Until then i'll keep practicing my casting. Those rates your quoted seem pretty fair, and with Cincy being only an hour away let me know if you or someone you know get some free time. Thanks!


 Check your pm's


----------

